# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Khách sạn 3,4 sao tốt nhất tại quảng châu tq - voucher giá tốt nhất tháng 8,9,10

## TrinhHong

*KHÁCH SẠN 3,4 SAO TỐT NHẤT TẠI QUẢNG CHÂU TQ - VOUCHER GIÁ TỐT NHẤT THÁNG 8,9,10*

*1. Royal Garden Hotel (4 sao): 650.000 VND* / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Không ăn sáng / Superior Double / Twin Room 2. Guangzhou Boyi Hotel (4 sao): 756.000 VND / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Có ăn sáng / Tiêu Chuẩn giường King

*3. Yi-Wu Commatel Hotel (4 sao): 932.000 VND* / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Có ăn sáng / Superior giường King 


*4. Raystar hotel (4 sao): 1.036.000 VND* / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Không ăn sáng / Tiêu Chuẩn 2 giường 


*5. Vienna Hotel - Guangzhou Sanyuanli Branch (4 sao): 1.033.000 VND* / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Có ăn sáng / Phòng Duluxe 


*6. Guangzhou Ying Shang Jin Yi Hotel-HaiZhu Square Dade Road Branch (3,5 sao): 598.000 VND*/ Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Không ăn sáng / Business Có máy vi tính 


*7. Xinhua Hotel 3 sao: 685.000 VND* / phòng / đêm / 2 người / Không ăn sáng / Tiêu Chuẩn 2 giường


*8. The East Asia Hotel 3 sao : 585.000 VND* / phòng / đêm / 2 người / Không ăn sáng / Boutique (Không cửa sổ) 


*9. Guangzhou Minghong Hotel 3 sao : 550.000 VND* / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Không ăn sáng / Tiêu Chuẩn 2 giường


*10. Yingshang Hotel Guangzhou Zhongshan Ba Subway Station Branch (3,5 sao) : 891.000 VND* / Phòng / Đêm / 2 người / Không ăn sáng / Comfort giường đôi Không có cửa sổ 
.....

Trên đây là 1 số khách sạn 3, 4 sao chất lượng + giá tốt nhất tại Quảng Châu - Trung Quốc mà Hotel Service 247 đã chọn lọc, xin giới thiệu để các bạn tham khảo. Nếu cần thông tin, check phòng và hỗ trợ bạn đặt xuất phòng tại 1 khách sạn bất kì mong muốn, đừng ngần ngại hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi theo hotline* 0936 438 836 (gặp Mr Xướng)* để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ nhanh chóng, kịp thời nhất.
-------------------------------------
Chi tiết liên hệ: 
*Hotel Service 247 - Trung tâm hỗ trợ đặt phòng online trên Agoda, Booking. com, TripAdvisor,..*
Add: 51 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
(hoặc 168 Võ Thị Sáu, P8, Q3, Tp. HCM)
Tel: 0437 246 521 - 0437 327 135 
Email: tuvanhotelonline@gmail.com

----------

